# Medicine Prices



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

As written in another thread (that I cant find) the government control the prices for prescription drugs. They have published a price-list as an excel spreadsheet, but to make it easier to use I have created a new page on (moderated) that loads the price-list and can be searched by the first letter of the drug



Anders


----------



## MacManiac (Jan 25, 2012)

Anders, although we have our medication prescribed at the hospital at the cost of 50 cents an item, that is a very useful point of reference for all of us. I have occasionally had to buy medication at the chemist for Ann, when the hospital claimed that they would not supply it and suggested we drive to Paphos for it (the pharmacy was disabused very forcefully by the doctor, as we just went back in to see him and he suggested very politely to the pharmacy that they should pull their finger out). In the end, they ordered it and we bought a fortnight's supply in Polis from the chemist, to tide us over.

The real cost of medicine is really quite breathtaking when you check the retail prices. So a big thanks for the effort you have gone to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2013)

MacManiac said:


> Anders, although we have our medication prescribed at the hospital at the cost of 50 cents an item, that is a very useful point of reference for all of us. I have occasionally had to buy medication at the chemist for Ann, when the hospital claimed that they would not supply it and suggested we drive to Paphos for it (the pharmacy was disabused very forcefully by the doctor, as we just went back in to see him and he suggested very politely to the pharmacy that they should pull their finger out). In the end, they ordered it and we bought a fortnight's supply in Polis from the chemist, to tide us over.
> 
> The real cost of medicine is really quite breathtaking when you check the retail prices. So a big thanks for the effort you have gone to.


I know, when I looked at Insuline prices I was shocked. 

Anders


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

Hi all, my problem is of a personal nature so hope I do not offend anyone!
I have had a Colostomy since 1993 and whilst in St Marks Hospital, London I was taught to do Colonic Irrigation. Everything was fine in the UK re supplies etc. but when we moved here just over 5 years ago I discovered that they only supply one type of bag here being a 2-piece system by Coloplast plus they are ignorant of Colonic Irrigation. I am very allergic to Coloplast and ended up back in St.Marks for 3 weeks (soon after my op) with a horrendous skin condition on my stomach. I have been using Convatec ever since and it suits me BUT I have to get supplies from the UK and they will not deliver to Cyprus. ( a box of 30 bags are £98 and a box of 20 irrigation sleeves are £28) As you can imagine this is very very expensive and the only solution seems to be to go back to the UK and that is the last thing that we want to do.
I know that no-one will have any answers but at least I have got it off my chest. I am a 73 year old pensioner and I live with my partner but he is a pensioner too so we are certainly not 'rolling in it'. I was struck off the UK NHS when we moved here so cannot get perscriptions when visiting my family, if I could, my supplies would be free. Thank you for listening though not necesserily sympathising. On hindsight we should have looked into this as we did our homework on everything else and we love our life here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2013)

Cat Lady said:


> Hi all, my problem is of a personal nature so hope I do not offend anyone!
> I have had a Colostomy since 1993 and whilst in St Marks Hospital, London I was taught to do Colonic Irrigation. Everything was fine in the UK re supplies etc. but when we moved here just over 5 years ago I discovered that they only supply one type of bag here being a 2-piece system by Coloplast plus they are ignorant of Colonic Irrigation. I am very allergic to Coloplast and ended up back in St.Marks for 3 weeks (soon after my op) with a horrendous skin condition on my stomach. I have been using Convatec ever since and it suits me BUT I have to get supplies from the UK and they will not deliver to Cyprus. ( a box of 30 bags are £98 and a box of 20 irrigation sleeves are £28) As you can imagine this is very very expensive and the only solution seems to be to go back to the UK and that is the last thing that we want to do.
> I know that no-one will have any answers but at least I have got it off my chest. I am a 73 year old pensioner and I live with my partner but he is a pensioner too so we are certainly not 'rolling in it'. I was struck off the UK NHS when we moved here so cannot get perscriptions when visiting my family, if I could, my supplies would be free. Thank you for listening though not necesserily sympathising. On hindsight we should have looked into this as we did our homework on everything else and we love our life here.


I have written to the Convatec people and they say it should be possible to get in Cyprus. It is the Greek office that is responsible for Cyprus

The details of the office that service Cyprus is

ConvaTec Hellas S.A. 
317 Mesogeion Ave & 2 Lokridos Street 
Halandri, 152 31 
Athens, Greece 
+30-210-6564740

Please contact them and they should be able to assist.

Anders


----------



## mdekkers (Jul 3, 2013)

I have some very good contacts in Convatec, we did some work for them in the past. please let me know if you don't get any joy talking to the Greece/Cyprus office, and I will see if I can do some pushing....


----------



## wracgirl (Feb 6, 2009)

MacManiac said:


> Anders, although we have our medication prescribed at the hospital at the cost of 50 cents an item, that is a very useful point of reference for all of us. I have occasionally had to buy medication at the chemist for Ann, when the hospital claimed that they would not supply it and suggested we drive to Paphos for it (the pharmacy was disabused very forcefully by the doctor, as we just went back in to see him and he suggested very politely to the pharmacy that they should pull their finger out). In the end, they ordered it and we bought a fortnight's supply in Polis from the chemist, to tide us over.
> 
> The real cost of medicine is really quite breathtaking when you check the retail prices. So a big thanks for the effort you have gone to.


Had a read of list as well WOW,Jeff has COPD and 1 of his inhalers is €50, over here we have repeat perscriptions. I'v followed everything on new health care over there,so will be ok for repeat perscriptions when we move over bit confused on some points.


----------



## Cat Lady (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you so much Anders for the information you have provided for me. I will certainly follow it up.

Thank you also Mdekkers for your offer of help also.

It is so nice to know that there are people willing to help someone unknown especially as it is rather a 'delicate' subject.


----------

